# Reloading Components



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

I have not been to the gunshows nor gun shops for a while now , so have kind of lost track on prices.. After seeing some post here I got to wondering about prices. In this panic market that we are having, what are Small and Large Rifle, and Small Pistol Primers selling for pre 1000 ??? , How about once fired 223/5.56 and 308/7.62 brass...


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Primers at Midway USA seem to be about $30 avg for 1000


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

Yea, but no one seems to have any in stock and none on back order.. I checked Midway, Widners, Graf and Sons. and Natches and could only find a few shotgun primers.. I am really kind of concerned to see what the outcome of all this is leading to, but yet I have some fears..Some of those places only had a handfull of bullets and normally they are the Go To place for reloading..


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

Slatebar said:


> I have not been to the gunshows nor gun shops for a while now , so have kind of lost track on prices.. After seeing some post here I got to wondering about prices. In this panic market that we are having, what are Small and Large Rifle, and Small Pistol Primers selling for pre 1000 ??? , How about once fired 223/5.56 and 308/7.62 brass...


I don't think price is the issue, availability is....
Virtually no one has powder, primers or bullets. 
Once fired brass is still available with only a slight increase in price.

With that said, I have seen primers being sold at $65 per 1000 via private sales.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I was just at Vances here in Columbus and even though they had a descent powder supply they were totally out of primers except for a few shotgun. Brass especially in the military calibers are hard to come by. I am going to go out on a limb and say you can probably find the once fired brass in the classifieds on AR15.com(not sure on price though) will probably take a little while for this mess to get straightened out.


----------



## Ken G (Apr 9, 2004)

If you hurry I saw a post somewhere else that stated Cabela's had primers in stock. They are going fast. Large pistol and small rifle appear to be out of stock already.

http://www.cabelas.com/product/CCI-Per-1000-Primers/1507254.uts?WTz_l=CQO#productChart

The Haz-mat fees on top of the shipping make them expensive unless you order 5 or 10 thousand.


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

Yep, I was looking at Cabela's and like you say nothing but shotgun. I don't want to buy any , in fact just the opposite, just trying to come up with a fair price. And to get others views on this panic buying spree..


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Not sure where some of you guys are located but there is going to be a new Cabelas store opening in Columbus in early March...I am going to go out on a limb and say they will have some primers at that store then(couldn't predict price though) also Vances has them fairly regular(for this current climate) and the prices are pretty fair as well.


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

Smallmouth Crazy said:


> Not sure where some of you guys are located but there is going to be a new Cabelas store opening in Columbus in early March...I am going to go out on a limb and say they will have some primers at that store then(couldn't predict price though) also Vances has them fairly regular(for this current climate) and the prices are pretty fair as well.


They let all of us in there area know they are expecting >5000 people opening weekend......


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I wont be there lol.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Id be happy to find some W209 primers! I got the shot, powder, hulls and wads, just need the w209's.


----------

